# Does the R35 fit in a standard single garage?



## Evo FQ (Mar 5, 2008)

Now that some of you have got your R35 has anyone managed to get one in a single garage and manage to open the door and get out?

My garage width is approx 2240 wide (allowing for the water meter etc), with very careful parking I think I could get about 345mm to open the door is that enough or would I have to do a Dukes of Hazard through the window to exit the vehicle?


----------



## CCGT (May 19, 2009)

just chopped in an R8 for the GTR but don't pick up for a week. The R8 is wider than the GTR and I had no trouble fitting it in a single garage and getting out of the Loooong doors.


----------



## Evo FQ (Mar 5, 2008)

CCGT said:


> just chopped in an R8 for the GTR but don't pick up for a week. The R8 is wider than the GTR and I had no trouble fitting it in a single garage and getting out of the Loooong doors.


Thats encouraging, my door width is only 7ft so been uncertain if I can get it through and parked up. I have an Evo 8 at the moment which is 6 inches less in width so been a bit worried a R35 wouldn't go in.


----------



## ferdi p (Jan 18, 2009)

CCGT said:


> just chopped in an R8 for the GTR but don't pick up for a week. The R8 is wider than the GTR and I had no trouble fitting it in a single garage and getting out of the Loooong doors.


What was the R8 like, I considered one but chose the GTR..
What made you make the change?


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

Evo FQ said:


> Now that some of you have got your R35 has anyone managed to get one in a single garage and manage to open the door and get out?
> 
> My garage width is approx 2240 wide (allowing for the water meter etc), with very careful parking I think I could get about 345mm to open the door is that enough or would I have to do a Dukes of Hazard through the window to exit the vehicle?


Picked mine up today and was worried about the same. 
My garage door opening was 84 inch and internally 102" wide, i folded mirrors and had a few inches each side, with 102" internal width it left me with about 10-12" to squeeze out the door which was up against the wall (carpeted of course)


----------



## Evo FQ (Mar 5, 2008)

maxxwaxx said:


> Picked mine up today and was worried about the same.
> My garage door opening was 84 inch and internally 102" wide, i folded mirrors and had a few inches each side, with 102" internal width it left me with about 10-12" to squeeze out the door which was up against the wall (carpeted of course)


Thanks for confirming that, just got to place an order and wait many months for delivery now!


----------



## pip (Mar 28, 2003)

I have a double garage with 2 standard single doors, I have 3" each side of my R35 which is obviously to tight, so I will have to modify before the winter months set in. Anyone else in this situation?, if so what will you do.

Pip


----------



## kevinsmart (Mar 31, 2008)

pip said:


> I have a double garage with 2 standard single doors, I have 3" each side of my R35 which is obviously to tight, so I will have to modify before the winter months set in. Anyone else in this situation?, if so what will you do.
> 
> Pip


I was in a similar situation. I thought at first I would have to remove the central pillar and fit a double door or get sectional doors fitted to widen each opening a few inches. Even got a couple of quotes for this. 

However, I knew that the car should fit through the existing opening okay if I was careful. Got some sensible advice from one of the contractors; since it would only take a couple of weeks to order and fit the doors, why not just wait and see and save a couple of grand. 

So I followed a suggestion on here and fitted mirrored tiles (purchased from Ikea next to my HPC ;-) to the back wall of the garage. At first I tried reversing in but just couldn't judge the rear extremities. Ended up (initially with much trepidation) driving forward, trusting what I could see in the garage mirrors. 

Process is:

1. Line car up ensuring it's central in the gap, checking by looking at the mirrored tiles.
2. Drive forward, fold-in mirrors.
3. Clear mirrors, fold-out.
4. Check side mirrors as I drive forward.

No issues at all and don't give it a second thought now.


----------



## pip (Mar 28, 2003)

Kevin
Thanks for the advice seems like a great idea might give this a try I'll let you know how I get on.

Pip


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

kevinsmart said:


> Process is:
> 
> 1. Line car up ensuring it's central in the gap, checking by looking at the mirrored tiles.
> 2. Drive forward, fold-in mirrors.
> ...


My exact method too 

I have drilled some 2" thick wooden stops into the floor too as length ways it only just fits it :chuckle: stops me risking driving it into the racking at the end of the garage


----------



## CCGT (May 19, 2009)

ferdi p said:


> What was the R8 like, I considered one but chose the GTR..
> What made you make the change?


Great car but needed the extra occasional seats. You get lots of positive attention in the R8 even by the Police I lost count the number of times they pulled along side to have a closer look. 
The R8 was little tail happy if you put the loud pedal down too soon exiting a roundabout. I was also a little worried about where I parked the car due to it's width and long doors.
The R8 also needed a litre of oil every 3 weeks, not sure if this was down to my driving style.

I have followed the GTR since launch and was just waiting for the right time to put down a deposit. The thing that really made my mind up was the test drive:chuckle:

Pick mine up this week, already sold the Audi and in a rental Mondeo so can't wait.

I can assure you that the GTR is more fun to drive than the R8 and I could instantly feel the difference in performance. The GTR gear change in Race mode is in a different league to the Audi.

The option of comfort ride for the long journey and all the toys thrown in were a bounus too.

The only additions I have made are parking sensors and a dealer fit NAV with camera detection.

You have made the right choice.


----------

